# Squid configuration

## whitenoise

I have configured my linux server to become a proxy server for my small network. My server must use another proxy to exit to internet. 

How can I configurte SQUID to use the external proxy to go out?

Now, if I use konqueror on a client he told me that he can't resolve address for (example!) www.gentoo.org

----------

## leej

I haven't used Squid for a long time but the docs reveal you have to do something like this in your squid.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cache_peer hostname parent http_port icp_port login=user:password
> 
> 

 

Where:

hostname: name of your ISPs proxy

http_port: the http port number the proxy uses to receive proxy requests

icp_port: the icp port number your ISP proxy uses to receive proxy request

(if your ISP proxy doesn't support icp queries then set this to '7')

If your ISP proxy requires a login then put this info in

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 'login=user:password'
> 
> 

 

Example:

```

cache_peer http://proxy.myprovider.com parent 3128 3130

login=mylogin:mypassword
```

A page I have bookmarked from a while ago might be useful:

http://squid.visolve.com/squid24s1/neighbour.htm

----------

